# Please let me know if there is intrest in this.



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

Jokerzwild said:


> 48V 100Ah Lifepo4 system with a BMS for $998.


I need more info. Is this a one time resale? Is this an offer to purchase in bulk at that price? What kind of batteries? What BMS?


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Interested in that myself!


----------



## dexion (Aug 22, 2009)

I think it would be fair to say that there would be interest in this product.

Please post any or all that are possible/known:

Spec sheet or details on the batteries.
C for:
Charging
Discharging (safe max and pulse)

Size of battery pack
#of cycles usable if known
Nominal voltage per cell or pack (with total number of cells in pack and what type if possible)
Min and max V of cells
A discharge graph?
Weight of pack
How the bms works in over/under voltage situations (or what type)

Shipping details and cost ballparks to the usa, delivery time expected, minimum/maximum order amounts.

Any chance on getting one for someone to test with?

Someone chime in if I missed something important.
Thanks
dex


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

Honestly I feal the price is too good too be true. I work for a lighting manufacturer in the same providence as these guys so I will ask my friend to swing by there and check it out and get back 2 all of you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Jokerzwild said:


> 48V 100Ah Lifepo4 system with a BMS for $998.


Who would not want that is the better question. Patiently awaiting.


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

gottdi said:


> Who would not want that is the better question. Patiently awaiting.


agree, who wouldn't want that, $2994 for 144v 100a. MMM tastey

or in real money, £1,803


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL whats an L, that must be funny money!


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Jokerzwild said:


> LOL whats an L, that must be funny money!


"L" ??? its not an L its a ££££ GBP


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

Jordysport said:


> "L" ??? its not an L its a ££££ GBP


Thats not even on my keyboard


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Jokerzwild said:


> Thats not even on my keyboard


tut, yank keyboard. i have USD on my keyboard $$ not fair. anyway back on topic, let us know of any details, as i am pretty sure these will be low cycle.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

back on topic...

48V 100A for 1k$....

That is about 67$ per 100ah 3.2V cell....

As others have mentioned, I wonder what the C-rating and cycle-life is....

Sounds good though...


----------



## milo0105 (Sep 25, 2008)

Jokerzwild said:


> 48V 100Ah Lifepo4 system with a BMS for $998.


I am really interested in it .


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

Kevin is going to check them out this week and make sure they are legit.


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry guys my friend went on a tour of the facility and he said it was nice. Then I called Peter up to place an order and they raised the price by 3x's, instead of them saying they miss quoted me he said the price went up that much.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

No surprise. I'm having similar fun with the nimh.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Jokerzwild said:


> Sorry guys my friend went on a tour of the facility and he said it was nice. Then I called Peter up to place an order and they raised the price by 3x's, instead of them saying they miss quoted me he said the price went up that much.


That makes them almost double the price of EVComponents.com...

~200$ for 100AH 3.2V? lame...


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Figures .......................................


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry Joker, seemed like a great deal!

Even hipower can't get close to the pricing we're getting for the TS cells at www.EVComponents.com

and it wasn't easy to get the pricing down that much....


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with you guys that why you need 2 check out anyone that offers great prices.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

The same thing happened to me with importing before.... they said one price, when i said yes, they sent me an invoice that was a different price....

it just happened to be 1 week difference and the price went up.... 

shady.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Jokerzwild said:


> I agree with you guys that why you need 2 check out anyone that offers great prices.


Well at least you were going out there and trying to find deals..Thank you..keep it up..


----------



## jcsevparts (Dec 1, 2008)

If it sounds too good to be true.......... yada yada

I have been impressed with the way the lithium prices have been coming down since last year. I'm thinking seriously about getting some for my S-10 when I get the money to get back to work on it! (re-modeling house)


----------

